# Cheap Eibach



## HWY_1_FUN (Apr 20, 2004)

Does anybody know a website where I can get cheap eibach springs for my 1994 240sx? I would be very greatful if I can find springs for cheap.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Ebay


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

danifilth said:


> Ebay


stay away from ebay if you can avoid it. tooo many sketchy sellers with fake parts. a friend of mine bought some $100 Tein imitation coilovers off ebay. not only did the seller say they were universal, but he's recently disappeared. i think those coilovers lasted about 2 weeks on his maxima before he ended up destroying the bottom side of his car. he hit a pothole, and the spring broke, literally, broke. snapped. it was rather funny to see him try to drive it home. lol that horrible smell of melting plastic and rubber from all the rubbing.
:loser:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> stay away from ebay if you can avoid it. tooo many sketchy sellers with fake parts. a friend of mine bought some $100 Tein imitation coilovers off ebay. not only did the seller say they were universal, but he's recently disappeared. i think those coilovers lasted about 2 weeks on his maxima before he ended up destroying the bottom side of his car. he hit a pothole, and the spring broke, literally, broke. snapped. it was rather funny to see him try to drive it home. lol that horrible smell of melting plastic and rubber from all the rubbing.
> :loser:


Did the seller say they were Tein?Brand new in the box?Make sure you read the advertisement correctly and you can use Ebay to your advantage.Alot of performance shops sell there products on Ebay.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> stay away from ebay if you can avoid it. tooo many sketchy sellers with fake parts. a friend of mine bought some $100 Tein imitation coilovers off ebay. not only did the seller say they were universal, but he's recently disappeared. i think those coilovers lasted about 2 weeks on his maxima before he ended up destroying the bottom side of his car. he hit a pothole, and the spring broke, literally, broke. snapped. it was rather funny to see him try to drive it home. lol that horrible smell of melting plastic and rubber from all the rubbing.
> :loser:


Caveat Emptor.
(translation: buyer beware)
What's it mean: People will sell anything on ebay- it's up to the buyer to buy the right products for their car.
If the guy on ebay sold them as Tein springs and they weren't, then he's guilty of FRAUD, which is punishable by jail time.. Make sure you let ebay know about crooks like that, as well as your credit card company if you bought through credit.


----------

